# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 Chimera Tool 释享饲 :  Huawei module | Huawei Qualcomm phones added - 17/12/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module
Update: v 12.**33.1729 
17/12/2016  * * * *IMEI Repair : *  Huawei Y3 II (LUA-L02)Huawei Y3 II (LUA-L03)Huawei Y3 II (LUA-L13)Huawei Y3 II (LUA-L21)Huawei Y3 II (LUA-L22)Huawei Y3 II (LUA-L23)Huawei Y6 Pro (TIT-AL00)Huawei Y6 Pro Dual Sim (TIT-U02)Huawei Y6 Pro Dual Sim (TIT-L01)Huawei Honor Holly 2 Plus Dual Sim (TIT-TL00)Huawei Enjoy 5 Dual SIM (TIT-CL10) ** * IMEI Repair, MAC Repair and Direct Unlock (轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]):    *  Ascend G300 (G300)Ascend G300 (U8815)Ascend G300 (U8815N)Ascend G312 QWERTY (U8730)Ascend G330 (G330)Ascend G330 (U8818)Ascend G330 (U8825)Ascend G330D (U8825D)Ascend G510 (G510-0010)Ascend G510 (G510-0100)Ascend G510 (G510-0200)Ascend G510 (G510-0251)Ascend G520 (G520-0000)Ascend G525 (G525-U00)Ascend G526 (G526)Ascend G526 (G526-L11)Ascend G526 (G526-L22)Ascend G526 (G526-L33)Ascend G527 (G527)Ascend G527 (G527-U081)Ascend G6 (G6-C00)Ascend G6 (G6-L11)Ascend G6 (G6-L22)Ascend G6 (G6-L33)Ascend G6 (G6-U00)Ascend G6 (G6-U10)Ascend G6 (G6-U251)Ascend G6 (G6-U34)Ascend G600 (U8950)Ascend G600 (U8950D)Ascend G600 (U8950N-51)Ascend G610 (G610-C00)Ascend G615 (G615-U10)Ascend G620 (G620)Ascend G620 (G620-L72)Ascend G620 (G620-L75)Ascend G620 (G620-UL01)Ascend G620 (G620S-L01)Ascend G620 (G620S-L02)Ascend G620 (G620S-L03)Ascend G620 (G620S-UL00)Ascend G620L (G620L)Ascend G621 (G621-TL00)Ascend G621 (G621-TL00M)Ascend G630 (G630-U00)Ascend G630 (G630-U20)Ascend G630 (G630-U251)Ascend G660 (G660)Ascend G660 (G660-L075)Ascend G7 (G7)Ascend G7 (G7-L02)Ascend G7 (G7-L11)Ascend G7 (G760-L01)Ascend G7 (G760-L03)Ascend G7 (G760-TL00)Ascend G7 (G760-UL20)Ascend G716 (G716)Ascend G716 (G716-L070)Ascend G718 (G718)Ascend G718 (G718-L056)Ascend G730 (G730-C00)Ascend G730 (G730-L075)Ascend G730 (G730-U30)Ascend G750 (G750-C00)Ascend XT (Texas)Ascend XT (Texas-A1)Ascend Y100 (U8185)Ascend Y101 (U8186)Ascend Y200 (U8655)Ascend Y200 (U8655N)Ascend Y201 (U8666)Ascend Y201 (U8666E)Ascend Y201 (U8666N-1)Ascend Y210 (Y210)Ascend Y210 (Y210-0151)Ascend Y210C (Y210C)Ascend Y210S (Y210S)Ascend Y330 (Y330-C00)Ascend Y336 (Y336-A1)Ascend Y340 (Y340)Ascend Y340 (Y340-U081)Ascend Y530 (Y530)Ascend Y530 (Y530-U00)Ascend Y530 (Y530-U051)Ascend Y536 (Y536-A1)Ascend Y550 (Y550)Ascend Y550 (Y550-L01)Ascend Y550 (Y550-L02)Ascend Y550 (Y550-L03)Ascend Y550 (Y550-L13)Ascend Y635 (Y635)Ascend Y635 (Y635-CL00)Ascend Y635 (Y635-L01)Ascend Y635 (Y635-L02)Ascend Y635 (Y635-L03)Ascend Y635 (Y635-L21)Ascend Y635 (Y635-TL00)B199 (B199)C199 Maimang (C199-CL00)C8650 (C8650)C8650E (C8650E)C8810 (C8810)C8812 (C8812)C8812E (C8812E)C8813 (C8813)C8813D (C8813D)C8813DQ (C8813DQ)C8813Q (C8813Q)C8815 (C8815)C8816 (C8816)C8816D (C8816D)C8817D (C8817D)C8817E (C8817E)C8817L (C8817L)C8818 (C8818)C8825D (C8825D)C8826D (C8826D)C8950D (C8950D)G7 Plus (RIO-UL00)G8 (RIO-AL00)G8 (RIO-CL00)G8 (RIO-L01)G8 (RIO-L02)G8 (RIO-L03)G8 (RIO-L11)G8 (RIO-L12)G8 (RIO-L13)G8 (RIO-L21)G8 (RIO-L23)G8 (RIO-L33)G8 (RIO-L43)G8 (RIO-TL00)G8 (RIO-UL10)GR 5 (KII-L01)GR 5 (KII-L02)GR 5 (KII-L03)GR 5 (KII-L05)GR 5 (KII-L21)GR 5 (KII-L22)GR 5 (KII-L23)GR 5 (KII-L32)GR 5 (KII-L33)GX1 (SC-CL00)Gaga (U8180)Glory (H30-C00)Glory Play 4X (CHE-CL10)Glory Play 4X (CHE-CL20)Glory Play 4X (CHE-L04)Glory Play 4X (Cherry-CL10)Glory Play 4X (Cherry-CL20)Glory Play 4X (Cherry-L04)H871G (H871G)H891L (H891L)Honor 4A (SCL-L02)Honor 4A (SCL-L03)Honor 4A (SCL-L04)Honor 4A (SCL-L05)Honor 4A (SCL-L32)Honor 4A (SCL-L43)Honor 4A (SCL-L52)Honor 4A (SCL-TL00)Honor 4A (SCL-TL00H)Honor 4A (SCL-TL10)Honor 4A (SCL-TL10H)Honor 4A (SCL-U03)Honor 4A (SCL-U23)Honor 4C (CHM-CL00)Honor 4C (CHM-CL10)Honor 5x (KIW-AL10)Honor 5x (KIW-AL20)Honor 5x (KIW-AL30)Honor 5x (KIW-CL00)Honor 5x (KIW-L21)Honor 5x (KIW-L22)Honor 5x (KIW-L23)Honor 5x (KIW-L24)Honor 5x (KIW-TL00)Honor 5x (KIW-TL00H)Honor 5x (KIW-UL00)Honor 6 plus (Pine-L04)Honor 7i (ATH-AL00)Honor 7i (ATH-CL00)Honor 7i (ATH-TL00)Honor 7i (ATH-TL00H)Honor 7i (ATH-UL00)Honor 7i (ATH-UL01)Honor 7i (ATH-UL06)Honor 7i (ATH-UL11)Honor 7i (ATH-UL16)IDEOS X5 (U8800)IDEOS X5 PRO (U8800+)Ideos Chat (U8300)Ideos U8150 (U8150)Maimang 3S (C199s-CL00)MediaPad 7 Youth2 (S7-722u)MediaPad 7 Youth2 3G (S7-721u)MediaPad 7 Youth2 GSM (S7-721g)MediaPad 7 Youth2 WiFi (S7-721w)MediaPad 7 Youth2 WiFi (S7-721wa)MediaPad T1 8.0 (S8-701u)MediaPad T1 8.0 (S8-701w)MediaPad T1 8.0 (S8-702u)MediaPad T2 7.0 Pro (PLE-701L)MediaPad T2 7.0 Pro (PLE-703L)MediaPad T2 7.0 Pro (PLE-703LT)Orange Tactile Internet (U8100)P8 lite (ALE-CL00)P8 lite (ALE-L04)Phoenix (U8680)Raven (H892L)SnapTo (G620-A2)T-Mobile Prism (U8651T)U8110 (U8110)U8350 (U8350)U8500 (U8500)U8510 Ideos X3 (U8510)U8520 Duplex (U8520)U8600 (U8600)U8650 (U8650)U8651S (U8651S)U8652 (U8652)U8655-51 (U8655-51)U8660 (U8660)U8661 (U8661)U8667 (U8667)U8681 (U8681)U8686 (U8686)U8816 (U8816)U8860 (U8860)U8860-51 (U8860-51)U8860-R (U8860-r)Valiant (Y301-A1)Vitria (Y301-A2)Vodafone 845 (V845)Vodafone 858 Smart (U8160)Y300 (Y300-0000)Y300 (Y300-0100)Y300 (Y300-0151)Y300 (Y300-J1)Y300 (Y300C)Y518 (Y518)Y518 (Y518-T00)Y538 (Y538-A1)Y6 (SCC-L21)Y6 (SCC-U21)Y6 (SCC-U23)Y6 (SCL-AL00)Y6 (SCL-CL00)Y6 (SCL-L01)Y6 (SCL-L21)Y6 (SCL-U31) * * __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]* GsmServer store:* 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]* GsmEasy store:* 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------


## hbybsa

轻 赃 砬闳馅

----------


## nizer mostafa

视徙 琼享咩

----------


## 蹄轻48

赃亚 卺 逍 轻阢 沣硪

----------

